# Potential Restoration Project at Yates Park



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

I voted even though I'm a budlight guy! Lol this is for a great cause

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Spin to Win said:


> Hey free money -- sounds good to me.
> 
> Couple of questions though. If these funds were secured, is there any possibility that some of them could be used to install a fish ladder at Yates? I know a lot of folks would be opposed to installing one for various reasons, but I'm just curious if it would be a topic of conversation.
> 
> ...


A natural fish way would be better then a ladder. It would allow for better movement of all fish in the system small and large.


----------



## Pour Decisions (Sep 11, 2008)

Done! Damn I love Miller Light even more now.


----------



## TroutSeeker71 (Mar 24, 2008)

Done


----------



## flyfish25 (Sep 17, 2005)

got my vote!


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Voted. Thanks for posting 'Drift


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you to all of you that have voted for this project!

Don't forget to pass this link on to as many people as you can. I recently learned that the winning project for this grant last year had almost 25,000 votes. Obviously this is more than just our group on MS can give but if each of us pass it onto our friends and family the votes will really start to add up.

Thanks again guys. Let's keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best at Yates with this grant process.


----------



## Hip-Wader (Oct 28, 2010)

My wife received an email at work for the same voting process. I voted from her link. She made sure everyone at city hall voted for it. Please show your support by voting for Clinton River Watershed between February 21 and March 19. The competition winners will be announced on March 22 at RiverNetwork.org . You still have time to vote keep it going.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Well guys, I heard today that the Yates Project is the leader in the online voting. This is great news for a very popular Southeast Michigan angling destination!

We shouldn't sit back and figure we have it yet though. Keep on passing this around. Send it to your friends and family. Anyone that visits Yates Park will in some way benefit from this project, even those that just visit the park during the fall cider season.


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

Done!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nismo240 (Jan 24, 2006)

Done


----------



## zfishin (Dec 19, 2003)

done


----------



## kope23 (Nov 14, 2010)

Done


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Done


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I just entered all my email contacts into the voting and that took awhile but it was well worth it, if you guys got the time, do it.


----------



## Gray Bear (Aug 31, 2006)

Did it, thanks for the post!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Clutch (Aug 25, 2009)

Done!


----------



## zfishin (Dec 19, 2003)

The Downstream Drift said:


> As many of you that fish the Clinton River know, the condition of the river in Yates Park has slowly degraded over recent years. This is due largely to the increased angler hours the park now receives.
> 
> I received an email from the Clinton River Watershed Council today in regards to a potential restoration project at Yates that would make a major impact on both the river quality and the overall fishing experience at Yates.
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

We are only three days away from the end of voting on the CRWC / City of Rochester Hills grant opportunity. As of 7:00PM on Friday we were up by 298 votes!

Lets keep the voting going to help fix Yates Park. If you haven't voted, please do so. If you haven't shared the voting link with your friends and family, please do so.

All of us that use Yates Park for recreational purposes will benefit from this grant. So let's finish strong and not be second to anyone in this opportunity.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

The voting on this was done Monday. Things are looking good. However, we will not have the official word on the outcome until the 27th. Let's keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best.

I will post the outcome on here as soon as I am notified. 

Thanks again to all of you that placed your vote!


----------

